# Hiking With A Dog?



## mochilero (Jul 8, 2005)

An informal poll: How many of you think t's okay to hike with a dog?

I have a friend that always hikes with her German Shepherd, which makes sense for a single woman in an area of cougers and bears. I have another friend who thinks dogs just shouldn't be allowed in the wilderness. I suppose they can be noisy, chase wildlife, and harrass other hikers, but then humans do those things too. I don't have a dog, by the way. Just curious how people feel about the issue.

Steve

http://www.TheBackpackingSite.com


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 8, 2005)

we take our dog, part lab, part keshihound (sp?).  She loves it.  For the most part she is good, but she does chase squirrels and chipmunks. I don't think that is a big deal if she chases the rodenst but wopuld be pissed if she chased bears, deer moose etc.  She sometimes barks at people mainly men, especially ones with trekking poles, so i can see why people may not like dogs.

just my opinion.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 8, 2005)

I recall seeing something about this in here...or at least I thought. 

I've got no problem with dogs...granted that 9

(a) They are leashed and do not bother native animals or plants

(b) They are respectful of other hikers and folks and are quiet,

and

(c) The owners CARRY OUT their waste...but seeing how well my neighbors do this part, I am skeptical :x

So, if those are met, I have no problem


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 8, 2005)

I wouldn't hike with a dog in an area where there is heavy traffic, mostly because I wouldn't want to keep it on a leash. Or hike in places with heavy traffic, for that matter. Can't get on board with packing out waste. You don't pack your own out, do you? Or clean up after bears? That being said, people who let their dogs crap on the path really annoy me. I don't see the dogs hurting plants or animals any more than humans (particularly) or other wild animals. 
I use to hike with my old German Shorthaired (RIP), and he was great- he stayed on the path until something caught his attention, then he'd head off into the woods, but always came back up to the path in the exact same place he left it. Never figured out how (or why) he did that. I loved having him along- quiet, obedient, and my best friend. My current dog, I'd never take hiking. He's big, obnoxious, and unpredictable. At least, in comparison to Ben he is...


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2005)

We hike with our dog (a cocker spaniel).  She LOVES being out on the trail.  We keep her on leash in heavy traffic areas, but will let her go off-leash in areas where we're not likely to run into anyone (she never goes more than maybe 15 ft ahead, then stops and waits for us).  I don't see anything wrong with it, as long as the dog is well-behaved.  I also have to agree with ctenidae, though, on the packing out thing.  If we're at a regular walking path, we do... but if we're on a trail, we just make sure she doesn't go on the trail (and if she does, we're sure to move it).  After all, I wouldn't pack out my own "waste."


----------



## pedxing (Jul 9, 2005)

Well behaved dogs on the trail are fine with me.  I do think dog owners should take care of the dog's waste, but I see no need to pack it out under circumstances that I wouldn't pack out my own.

I'd also add that dogs shouldn't be in shelters where other people are, especially if the dogs are wet, if a person could use the space, or others in the shelter aren't asked for permission.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 10, 2005)

> I have a friend that always hikes with her German Shepherd, which makes sense for a single woman in an area of cougers and bears.


perhaps it is different in new england, but we have bears and moose in this neck of the woods that do everything they can to avoid people.  i do not think bringing a dog along for protection is logical, i think animals will fear people more than they would fear dogs.  and if the dog gets aggressive with an animal normally inclined to pass by a human, you could actually create a situation where there may not have been one before.



> Can't get on board with packing out waste. You don't pack your own out, do you? Or clean up after bears? That being said, people who let their dogs crap on the path really annoy me.


leave no trace policy states you should pack out both your own waste and your pet's waste.  i am not a stickler on LNT on this item so long as the waste is no where near a trail and any TP used is packed out for people.  my memory is foggy on this topic, but i think you can also burry it a certain depth.

TB has great points, but i would add one more: dog owners who think their dog is friendly and who think their dog is under voice control should:

a: carry a leash for high traffic areas and USE IT.

b: see dogs from the point of view of a non-dog owner that is being hassled by a dog.  often times owners are too narrow minded to see someone else's point of view.  if your dog is disrupting someone else's day, that's a problem.  you, as a fellow human being, wouldn't run up to a stranger, jump on them, and start licking them would you?  if your dog does so, or starts barking at other dogs, they are not as much under your control as you think they are, or you as an owner aren't exerting enough control if your dog starts effecting other people in ways they do not like.  again, you have to see the perception of a non-dog owner.  i know so many dog owners that think everyone loves dogs.  especially theirs.

all that said, i enjoy seeing dogs on the trails and if i ever decide to own a dog, i would find a dog with a temperment and activeness that might enjoy some hiking.


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm hiking with my dog more and more these days, but we hike in an area close to home and early in the morning, where I may pass only 3 hikers on the 4 mile loop.  She's a husky, so she makes a great speed hiking / trail running companion.  She maintains a high pace and doesn't like to take long breaks, so she's been great for my fitness.  I always keep her leashed as I'm not too confident in her ability to stay in the same zipcode as myself.  She loves to run, and really loves to chase small furry creatures, so I keep her on a 6 foot lead to minimize her impact on the surrounding wildlife.

She also gets quite excited when we see other hikers with dogs, so I do my best to pull her aside and keep her in a sitting position until they pass.  The more people that are present, the more she gets excited.  I don't take her on crowded trails for this reason.  Some people get a little nervous when they see my bundle of energy doing flips at the end of the lesh and standing on her hind legs.  She's getting better every week, but she still has quite a bit of "puppy" in her.  At least she doesn't bark, not even at other dogs.  I don't pack out her waste, but I do make sure it is well clear of the trail and try to dig a small hole with the heel of my boot (if possible) and bury/cover it.

Smitty


----------



## Dugan (Jul 11, 2005)

I am strongly in favor of hiking with dogs.  My pooch rarely stays home.  Although he probably scares away some wildlife, by watching his actions, I also see many things I otherwise would not have noticed.

However, if, as you say, a dog is harassing others (wildlife, hikers, or dogs), then the handler is at fault.  Unfortunately, just as there are irresponsible hikers, there are irresponsible dog owners.


----------



## Snowflower (Jul 11, 2005)

> perhaps it is different in new england, but we have bears and moose in this neck of the woods that do everything they can to avoid people. i do not think bringing a dog along for protection is logical



As a female New Englander who often hikes alone I have to say that I always bring my dog along for protection...not from bears and moose, but from men.  I just feel way more comfortable having her with me than hiking alone...even though she's way to friendly to be much of a bodyguard!


----------



## una_dogger (Jul 23, 2005)

*Hiking with dog*

I hike, backpack, and trail run with my dog, Terra.
I keep her either tethered to me using professional skiijoring gear (padded musher's hipbelt for me, eight foot tug line with quick where it attaches to my belt and an internal bungee; attached to a ManMat Harness for her); a 16 ft flexi for negotiating rocky areas where I do not want to have her tethered to me, and a four foot nylon lead attached to her collar when we are in areas where people congregate.
When we see others, I get a sense of the approaching hiker's attitude towards dogs and do one of two things:
1. Back off the trail with Terra facing me in a sit and say "hi" as they pass us by if the person seems reluctant or if Terra gives me the vibe that the person is not dog savvy (she's very sensitive, a herding breed, and an excellent read on people as well as other dogs)
or
2. Put her into a heel and keep her attention on me while we pass by giving a wide arch.

A strong foundation in obedience trained at home prior to bringing the dog along on hikes is a MUST for any traildog, in my opinion.  It ensures the dog's safety, builds leadership for the handler with respect to the dog, builds a sucessful working relationship for dog and handler,  and projects a positive image of dogs on the trail. 

When Terra was about 1 year old and in her adolescent fear period, she became highly suspicious of strangers and would occasionally bark at them.  We immediately went to work on this at home and trained a "no bark" command.  Now whenever in public, I carry a citronella no bark collar in my fanny pack in case we need to camp in a place where there is alot of activity, or if we are in town or a busy place, she's a good watchdog , so I keep the collar (totally humane and not painful) handy just in case; I think its better to preempt any behavior that would put a damper on another hikers experience. Now that she's older she doesn't need it, but since dogs can stress out and have bad days just like us, I keep it with me just in case she needs a reminder. I also bring plenty of tasty training treats so I can work on any issues that may arise (eg luring her across a place she may be reluctant about, she's pretty much experienced all manner of bridge and rock scramble and ladder by now).

I do believe that dogs can be excellent wilderness companions and outdoor activity partners but that depends soley on the owner's willingness to train and condition thier dog, ensure their dogs safety and also respect other hikers and wildlife, and pick up their poop.  I carry a bunch of sandwich baggies on day hikes and carry it out with me, on backpacking trips I bury it just like I would my own. 

I believe strongly that dogs should be leashed in all wilderness areas and on most trails, however, on some terrain I must release my dog such that she can pick her own way.  As long as a dog is under strong voice control this shouldn't be an issue. Additionally, I have backpacked hundreds of miles with Terra on leash, and she gets a great workout, is happy to be doing the job, is safe and part of the team. There are many trail specific obedience commands that dogs can be taught that enhances the safety and enjoyment of all in the group, bipeds and quadripeds alike.

Sabrina
and Terra-Firma, the trail dog.


----------

